# i205 Glenn J Bridge report. A day late.



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

I was reformatting and reinstalling everything yesterday, so I couldn't file in a timely manner. Sorry. It's somewhat improved as of this morning.

Most roads were 98% clear of snow, and more gritty than normal. The bike lane on the 205 bridge, however, was more like a battlefield. I though about calling this post "Dead turtle lane" because of the dozens of lane divider dots that have been plowed up and landed in the bike lane. Dead turtles, SO much gravel, car parts, flare remains, and the ever present bungee straps.

The real story is that the government island stretch was not rideable for the soggy snow. I rode into it 80 feet or so, and then walked the bike in another 100. It was up to 8" deep. Met a guy who walked through it. I turned around and went back to the north.

The other possible thread title was "the bridge got cold". That because of how a secondary expansion joint opened up. Who knows what goes on under the big steel plate covered e joints, but the gap in the photos below is just one of the many lines that normally rattle your fillings if you're on a stiff frame and wheels with 23s at 105 psi or more.

I have a more love than hate relationship with this bridge, and I hope odot works through thier list of more pressing clean up items soon.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Here in Kitsap County, WA the roads are covered in pea sized gravel and sand. The cars push the gravel towards the edge and on to the shoulders (where they exist). The county usually waits until it is closer to spring before they send the sweepers out. I guess it's time to start emailing them. The overpass bridges still look like your bridge pictures.


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

Update: The snow is gone, and the larger items of debris have been cleared, but the gravel remains. The stretch that I reported was snow covered is so gunky that it looks like a dirt/gravel road.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

brujenn said:


> Update: The snow is gone, and the larger items of debris have been cleared, but the gravel remains. The stretch that I reported was snow covered is so gunky that it looks like a dirt/gravel road.


That pretty much describes my commute route right now. I have some armadillos in the garage, I may have to use them for a while so I don't tear up my gatorskin ultras. I hope your area gets cleaned up soon.


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

bigbill said:


> That pretty much describes my commute route right now. I have some armadillos in the garage, I may have to use them for a while so I don't tear up my gatorskin ultras. I hope your area gets cleaned up soon.


I've never tried Armadillos, but I love my Gatorskin 28s @ about 90 lbs for this kind of thing, 
Actually for all kinds of things.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

brujenn said:


> I've never tried Armadillos, but I love my Gatorskin 28s @ about 90 lbs for this kind of thing,
> Actually for all kinds of things.


IME, the armadillos have better sidewalls for the winter debris. Last winter the roads stayed pretty clean so the Gatorskins did well. If you want to try armadillos, just take the conti's off and wrap your rims in electrical tape, excellent simulation of the flat resistance and ride.


----------

